# My favourites



## Joelbest (Aug 17, 2021)

My 3 favourites


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2021)

2 of my Favorite Hamilton Bottles.


----------



## willong (Aug 18, 2021)

Spell it backwards = "lager"  Nice!


----------



## embe (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> 2 of my Favorite Hamilton Bottles.View attachment 228736




today’s new addition


----------



## Joelbest (Oct 13, 2022)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 228765today’s new addition





i picked this up a while ago. It was brewed literally right across the street from my house.


----------

